# Yeast Infection No More..



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Hi all..hope everyone is feeling as well as possible on this day!

I am looking for some help. I went to www.yeastinfectionnomore.com and read up on this..I want...no I NEED to get this info. My problem is...I have a webtv and this e-book will not load onto my webtv. 

First...I want to know if anyone has paid the money and gotten the info? If so..I would pay you to print it off for me and whatever that entails.

Second...Has anyone tried this? She says its no fail..and I think money back...not positive.

Third...Anyone have any ideas on how to get the info when you don't have the capability to download it? I emailed her and was impressed with how quickly she got back to me..to ask if there was a way to buy a hard copy. Alas..at this time there is not. 

I read the symptoms of yeast overgrowth and doggone it...it sounds like I could be battling with that instead of fibro..I did not realize that you could have muscle pain with yeast! 

I so need some advice and some help. I would love it if this was one of those things that a person stumbles across and is life changing. No magic pill. Just a regiment of diet, life changes, foods good and bad and helpful supplements. I can live with that.

Sooo..anyone try this protocol? What are your gut instincts and thoughts?

Thank you so much!


----------



## coryy (Nov 6, 2005)

first off, are you diabetic? yeasts eat sugars and if you're diabetic and your sugars are off, you're a prime yeastie target.

second: when nursing my first son i had fibro and yeast issues. I was doing TOO much with a colicky son and ignoring my milk allergy--never caused problems before...well...YIKES. it wasn't just a stuffy nose issue...things got much better when i REALLY took care of my diet and cut ALL milk and milk products out.it was just stressing my body way too much to process something i was allergic too, and nurse.

Also, cut carbs. WAY down. carbs=sugar=food for yeast. get a GOOD probiotic...if it doesn't have acidophilus rueteri it won't help. take that, and use it as a suppository . you can break the capsule open and mix it with yogurt if you want to. watch things like KY jelly --they are made of glycerin, which break down into sugars and feed yeasts. what you want to do is get your body PH back to acidic, where it will be inhospitable to yeast.

next--yeast isn't killed by hot water. in fact, it spreads to all your undies in the wash. you need to KILL it--boil your undies and bras. or iron them--synthetic ones you have to throw out, but you can dry iron cotton undies for 20 seconds or so--keep the iron in one place--this may sound awful, but perfectly clean white undies will TOAST and even smell yeasty--that's when you know you've killed them. do this every wash till you've cleared up. Also, you can put vinegar in your washing machine "fabric softener" dispenser, to keep them at bay in your laundry.

um...I"m trying to remember what else...it was a while ago. definitely: iron undies, cut carbs, take acidophilus, and use vinegar liberally. and CUT OUT SUGAR completely. cut WAY down on fruit sugars...dried fruits and fruit juices are just as bad as white sugars. If you are a coffee drinker, you may want to switch to sugar free black tea--same caffiene buzz, better PH for you. I know i had to quit coffe (and still do if I have an infection, but since i'm not nursing i don't get them)

if you're pregnant and keep getting them it's a sign you may have gestational diabetes and ought to get tested. If you're on the pill, because it changes the acidity of the vaginal environment, it might be a big factor as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## coryy (Nov 6, 2005)

you may also want to try an allergy elimination diet--you try a basic menu with none of the usual allergens for 2 weeks. then you start phasing things that are common allergens back in (milk, corn, soy, wheat, etc). sometimes it's as simple as finding out that all your symptoms come back the day you re-introduce one of your FAVORITE foods in your diet. If you have any food that you absolutely crave ALL the time, i would strongly suspect you might be allergic to it, and it might be part of the problem. you can look up allergy websites (food allergy and anaphylaxix network , or FAAN, is a good place to start) for more info. i got the cookbooks and elimination diet info from my local library.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Acidophilus. Will boost all the good stuff. Works for me. DH is a carrier and every time I get pregnant it tries to show up.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Thanks so much to all of you! And thank you private messager..I'm still reading!

I know I have had this for years...sometimes it bothersome..sometimes not..but I don't think I have ever truly rid myself of it. So I will give it a hard try this time. Thanks again..I appreciate all of your input.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I fought and fought and fought yeast infections for years ... seemed like once a month I had one, for awhile there.

Air is good - loose clothing, cotton undies, lots of circulation. No undies at night if you can manage, good to get aired out. 

The elimination diets help - give that a shot as well. 

The big one for me: I reduced the stress in my life and got out of a bad relationship.

I did use prescription oral antifungal meds for a few rounds which probably helped, I ate lots of yogourt, and used tea tree oil soaked tampons (these STING but I was desperate and I think they did help!).

Best of luck to you! Keep on it, you can beat it!


----------



## Simpler1773 (Aug 9, 2005)

What you'll want to google is "candida" that's the yeast.

I think there is a book called "The Yeast Connection", see if you can get it from the library. VERY HELPFUL.

We have been battling candida for years. It never really goes away, it's something that lives in your digestive tract, it's just a matter of keeping it under control. It can cause so many health problems it'll make your head spin. 

My husband and I have stopped telling people about it because they look at us like we're crazy, but once you start reading all there is out there it makes so much sense.

My big battle is with sugar...sigh. So hard :grump: 

Feel free to PM me anytime.
Ricki


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

Simpler1773 said:


> We have been battling candida for years. It never really goes away, it's something that lives in your digestive tract, it's just a matter of keeping it under control. It can cause so many health problems it'll make your head spin.
> 
> My husband and I have stopped telling people about it because they look at us like we're crazy, but once you start reading all there is out there it makes so much sense.


I ditto the above as well. Your diet helps soooooo much. You may find it helps with other things as well.


----------



## rufus (May 25, 2006)

My wife got infected pretty regularly and at the advice of the Dr. she cut out ALL caffeine and hasn't had any more trouble since.


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get yeast infections in your ear canal?


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

I believe it can be systemic..so I think it would be able to show up anywhere. Hopefully someone else will chime in on this.


----------



## pixiepunk (Feb 20, 2007)

> cut carbs. WAY down. carbs=sugar=food for yeast. get a GOOD probiotic...if it doesn't have acidophilus rueteri it won't help. take that, and use it as a suppository . you can break the capsule open and mix it with yogurt if you want to. watch things like KY jelly --they are made of glycerin, which break down into sugars and feed yeasts. what you want to do is get your body PH back to acidic, where it will be inhospitable to yeast.
> 
> next--yeast isn't killed by hot water. in fact, it spreads to all your undies in the wash. you need to KILL it--boil your undies and bras. or iron them--synthetic ones you have to throw out, but you can dry iron cotton undies for 20 seconds or so--keep the iron in one place--this may sound awful, but perfectly clean white undies will TOAST and even smell yeasty--that's when you know you've killed them. do this every wash till you've cleared up. Also, you can put vinegar in your washing machine "fabric softener" dispenser, to keep them at bay in your laundry.


ITA with all of the above. 

if you must eat carbs, make them whole grain - think 'brown' rather than 'white' - breads, pastas, etc.

definitely take a probiotic - sometimes it's not enough to get the yeast under control by itself, but it is extremely necessary to replenish the "good" bacteria that keep the yeast at bay.

GSE - grapefruit seed extract - has natural antimicrobial properties and works wonders on yeast. you can buy it in pill form and take it orally, which will help kill the yeast systemically. you can also buy it in liquid form, and that is extremely useful to use in the laundry to make sure the yeast is being killed. you can also mix it with water and use it topically if you have yeast as thrush in mouth or breasts. and boiling laundry - especially underwear - works well too.

and if you don't suspect a dairy issue, eat lots of yogurt and drink raw milk. both have necessary probiotics that will aid your system in kicking the yeast. don't eat flavored yogurt, which has lots of sugar that feeds the yeast - just plain unflavored.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

gypsymama said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get yeast infections in your ear canal?


Yep, you can. My best friend lived in Georgia for 2 years. She was on the phone a lot for her job and ended up with a yeast infection in her ear. I cannot remember what it was called at the moment.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

You may want to try using condoms durring marital relations and stay refrain from non intercourse stimulation in that area. (gee its hard to word that without being explicit)


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Homemade pads, those things are a god-send.

I also use acidiphoulous, and eat yogurt a couple times a week.

Change your undies after EVERY time you get sweaty. Yeast thrives in dark moist places.

Blowdry on low or cool air "down there", it'll help combat excessive moisture. 

100% cotton undies, especially grannie panties are good. Thong underwear brings fecal bacteria back to your female area and that can cause some bad infections.

If you do get a yeast infection, take softgel acidiphoulus tablets and place 2 in your area 2x a day...this helps restore natural balance to your body.

Hope this helps!

Kat


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

My friend called me from Montana and is so excited about a fairly new product out that has had some great results and for her it has gotton rid of her candida. It is a zeolite mineral called NCD. It can be found at these websites......www.mywaiora.com and www.gotncd.com She is sending me some product because she knows I'll never try it just because she says it's great.LOL


----------

